
Show HN: Saxophone eMotion – Add Simple Motion to Tap Controlled Sax - softdev12
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/saxophone-emotion/id1092217480?ls=1&mt=8
======
softdev12
This is an experiment in React Native to see how far its performance could be
stretched versus pure native code. Don't expect super fine grained motion
control. It just hooks the accelerometer and gyroscope into an 8 octave sax
pad. There are 4 different types of sax. Feedback is welcome.

